# Talking to someone about his struggle with sin



## Toasty (Feb 2, 2015)

I have friend who says that he wants to avoid committing a certain sin, but he still occasionally commits it. He says that he is trying to depend on God to help him to overcome it, walk in the Spirit, put on the full armor of God, and so on. What kind of things should I say to him?


----------



## chuckd (Feb 2, 2015)

I found John Owen's Mortification of Sin to have many practical teachings to help in this area. It's relatively short, too. ~120 pages.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 2, 2015)

Is it possible he's feeling you out to see if you might be open to providing some accountability for him (while not condemning him)? He may need frequent, honest contact with you, or need you to receive accountability reports regarding Internet usage or whatever, more than he needs advice.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 2, 2015)

Tell him the Puritan addage, if you trip over a stone it's the stones fault.If
you do it the second time it's your fault! To repeatedly commit under the knowledge
and awareness of what you are doing, to my mind is highly dangerous. Was it 
Spurgeon who wrote, you can jump a ditch by faith, but you must jump well!


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 2, 2015)

Sin, and particularly any sin that besets us easily, should always drive us further into the arms of Christ, for sanctification, just as we look to Him for justification.



> Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit by itself, unless it abides in the vine, neither can you, unless you abide in me. I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing. (John 15:4-5)





> Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, righteousness and sanctification and redemption (I Corinthians 1:30b)


----------



## Toasty (Feb 3, 2015)

chuckd said:


> I found John Owen's Mortification of Sin to have many practical teachings to help in this area. It's relatively short, too. ~120 pages.



I'll check out that book. Thanks.


----------



## Toasty (Feb 3, 2015)

Jack K said:


> Is it possible he's feeling you out to see if you might be open to providing some accountability for him (while not condemning him)? He may need frequent, honest contact with you, or need you to receive accountability reports regarding Internet usage or whatever, more than he needs advice.



I'll ask him if he wants to be held accountable.


----------



## timmopussycat (Feb 3, 2015)

Sometimes habitual sins have other sins associated with them: the obviously recurring sin can turn out to be what some call a "presentation problem" and not the fundamental sin itself. If an experienced Biblical counselor is available one might profit from consulting with such.


----------

